# looking for some 3D TV advice



## crazyp (Jun 24, 2011)

I am looking at buying my first 3D TV and was looking at three different TVs. LG 42lw5300, the Panasonic tc-p42st30, and the vizio xvt3d424sv. I will be hooking up an HD cablebox and ps3. I will also be using some old video games like nintendo new and Sega Genesis which long output 240i. I was wondering if anyone has any experience with these models and could tell me how well the 3d function works. How well they upscale non HD sources.. I also am quite confused by the talk about refresh rate. I want to make sure I get a TV that does not have the video look like its playing too fast. I have found thus models on Amazon for less than $800 so if anyone knows of any other good TVs in this range I'd love to here about them.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I cannot speak for the 3D or the upscaling, but if I were in the market and these were my three choices, I'd probably go with the Panasonic.


----------



## crazyp (Jun 24, 2011)

I've always been partial to the plasma myself but the upscaling is a big one for me as best buy wont let me bring any of my old video games in to test the tvs


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

Ask them to put on a regular dvd? I would recommend panasonic, lg and then vizio in that order.


----------



## tazz3 (Oct 26, 2011)

Iam the proud owner of the panny 50 inch st30 its nice tv and blu-rays look awesome on it.
and i game on it may be 2 or 3 times a week and i have zero ir or burn in and i have about 700 hours
on the set and i also had the A board swaped because i had slight fbr. just get a st30 built after aug 2011
& it will have the fbr fixed


----------

